# Sarracenia leucophylla



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

I see this beautiful pitcher plants as cut flower every now and then.
I once bought them and they last quite long, but smelled bad. 
First time seeing such variety of colors.

I would love to have a garden and grow these, lots of them! 
It would be quite the sight!


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

They're fun to grow
Be cognizant of where these are coming from because sometimes people just go out and cut wild pitchers from plants.

They like full sun, distilled water or rain water, and nutrient low/acidic media such as Sphagnum, peat and perlite (not miracle grow or Mosser Lee's) 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

Here's some from the wild





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

Other species and hybrids are also very wonderful such as those below











Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow~ Thank you for the wonderful pictures!! 

I believe they occur in the swamp, right?

They all (including hybrids) look like they are in the wild in these photos?


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 6, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ Thank you for the wonderful pictures!!
> 
> I believe they occur in the swamp, right?
> 
> They all (including hybrids) look like they are in the wild in these photos?


Yup, these were all in bogs from northern Florida through Alabama and Mississippi! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Sep 6, 2017)

One day I must give them a try! Thanks for sharing these magnificent photos with us! Didn't know they could be cut for flower arrangements!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

I didn't know there were so many, and so colorful!


----------

